
Let’s Break Up Adobe - Zweihander
https://tedium.co/2019/03/12/adobe-history-antitrust-concerns
======
2038AD
>Photoshop alternatives ... are not designed to handle animated GIFs.

>Which means ... it looks like I’m stuck in that ecosystem for a little while
longer

Gimp handles animated gifs just fine imo.

